# Could this Oberhasli make a show doeling?



## Pixie13

Hi everyone, I have been trying to learn a little about goat conformation. Lets just say I have much to learn. I have been trying to read everyone's posts concerning conformation, and trying to learn a little that way. It is all very interesting(pros/cons ect.) If it is not too much trouble I would appreciate it if anyone wanted to critique Evie. I would love to show a goat, especially her, but she may not be show worthy. She came from show stock, but I know that doesn't always mean that the kid will make a show goat. She turned 3 months old June 11th
Anyway, no one is going to hurt my feelings or anything. Just shoot me straight. What do you think is good, and bad about her. It may all be bad
I know that she is not standing correctly, I am all alone for a few days, so I didn't have any one to help me keep her still. I have been working with her, walking her, brushing her ect. Also, does anyone recommend any books on how to learn about conformation, websites ect. Any info. will be greatly appreciated. I will try to get some better pics this weekend when I have help.
Correct me if I am wrong, I was wondering if she is weak in the chine, and maybe has too steep of a rump? Thanks in advance for any comments about her.


----------



## Dayna

I have no idea about showing, but wow she's a very pretty girl!


----------



## thegoatgirl

If you are looking for really serious opinions, then here ya go 

She's to steep in the rump, needs to be higher in the withers, would like to see more body capacity.

Love her feet and legs!! They're sooooooo nice!
And she's nice


----------



## emilieanne

She is a little weak in the chine and does have a steep rump but I think she'll do good 
She looks to set up great and has good body capacity! 
I love how long her neck is and how feminine she looks. 
She has a good brisket also. 

I'd show her. That's just me

Edit: by body capacity I mean how low her belly goes. She could use a little more wideness I guess. 
I like my does to be churchy monkeys before I get them pregnant though


----------



## nchen7

i'm learning about conformation too, so I don't have much input on that. but this doe is gorgeous!


----------



## Pixie13

Dayna, thegoatgirl, emilieanne, ncen 7, thank you all so much for the comments. I really wanted to know the good, bad and ugly about her. I was afraid that her rump was too steep, and I was also afraid that her back wasn't straight enough. As far as body capacity ect. I didn't understand how to judge that yet. Emilieanne, thanks for explaining that to me. I would really enjoy showing a goat, but it might be a waste of time with her. She probably wouldn't do very well. Could she still produce nice kids if bred to the right buck? Like I said, no one is going to hurt my feelings, I can only learn what to look for if people are honest with me. I want to improve on my goats if all possible. Maybe she will have some show worthy kids one day!


----------



## Goats Rock

Show her and see how she does! I think she is beautiful! If you want to get rid of her,
let me know!  Seriously, she is still young- I think she will develop into a well put
together girl!


----------



## emilieanne

Pixie13 said:


> Dayna, thegoatgirl, emilieanne, ncen 7, thank you all so much for the comments. I really wanted to know the good, bad and ugly about her. I was afraid that her rump was too steep, and I was also afraid that her back wasn't straight enough. As far as body capacity ect. I didn't understand how to judge that yet. Emilieanne, thanks for explaining that to me. I would really enjoy showing a goat, but it might be a waste of time with her. She probably wouldn't do very well. Could she still produce nice kids if bred to the right buck? Like I said, no one is going to hurt my feelings, I can only learn what to look for if people are honest with me. I want to improve on my goats if all possible. Maybe she will have some show worthy kids one day!


Of course you can show her!!!! 
Remember, at all the shows, all the goats aren't perfect. (; there will be good goats and bad goats. I think she would do pretty good in show

She will produce nice kids if bred to a great buck. 

Also, with the while body capacity thing, I didn't really explain why I like my goats chunky. Haha 
I like to have them usually like this: this is my doe NOT pregnant.









Ignore the "caving in" area, she was breathing in and had a hay belly sort of. 
Anyway, I like them chunky or meaty so that if they are nursing, just kidded, and gets a case of coccidia or something, just before show she has a little room to loose and still look good!! 
I have had this doepregnant with twins)









Kid and look like this and have some bad coccidia:








Fair was a few weeks away and she wasnt looking good. 
I like my animals to look nice and full. 

Hope that makes sense!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

With the right buck, she would throw some very nice kids. I would definitely show her, as you never know the competition in your area until you show for the first time!

When you set her up, extend her back legs far and chine her down; this will help straighten her back and level her rump


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She is a tad weak in the chine, and she does have a steep rump. She might also have a bit too much angle in the rear legs.
But she is still a nice doe, I would show her. 
And she absolutely will throw nice kids, bred to the right buck. 

I'm on my kindle right now, so scrolling up and down over and over again is not very fun. I can judge her when I'm in my computer if you want.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You don't want to overset her though. And this is very true, you never know what the competition will be. 
As for being chunky, I like then to be in good condition all the time, not to fat and not thin. When they are too fat, that can lead to fatty deposits on their ovaries and cause them to have reproductive problems. 
Just keep them wormed and creepy crawly free, keep them healthy.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> You don't want to overset her though. And this is very true, you never know what the competition will be.
> As for being chunky, I like then to be in good condition all the time, not to fat and not thin. When they are too fat, that can lead to fatty deposits on their ovaries and cause them to have reproductive problems.
> Just keep them wormed and creepy crawly free, keep them healthy.


I like mine like your doe is in your avatar picture.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, that's a doe I had 20 years ago, Wailea. She just had massive body depth.


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh, that's a doe I had 20 years ago, Wailea. She just had massive body depth.


Well she is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Pixie13

GoatsRock, thanks for the nice comment. I think I will try to show her. I will never learn anything if I don't get out there and try.

Emilieanne, thank you too. Your goats are very beautiful. And I like their chunkiness they look healthy and happy! What type of feed do you prefer? Some people have told me to go to the mill and have my own mix made up. Is this what I should do, or do you prefer a certain brand of goat feed.

TrinityRanch, thank you for your imput, and for the instruction for how to set her up better. I will try that

Little-Bits-N-PiecesADG, Thank you also. I would love for you to judge her and tell me what you think. Thank you for your previous comments as well. Belive it or not I have already learned a lot from you all. I can also see what you mean about the angle in the rear legs. I didn't catch that before.


----------



## emilieanne

Pixie13 said:


> GoatsRock, thanks for the nice comment. I think I will try to show her. I will never learn anything if I don't get out there and try.
> 
> Emilieanne, thank you too. Your goats are very beautiful. And I like their chunkiness they look healthy and happy! What type of feed do you prefer? Some people have told me to go to the mill and have my own mix made up. Is this what I should do, or do you prefer a certain brand of goat feed.
> 
> TrinityRanch, thank you for your imput, and for the instruction for how to set her up better. I will try that
> 
> Little-Bits-N-PiecesADG, Thank you also. I would love for you to judge her and tell me what you think. Thank you for your previous comments as well. Belive it or not I have already learned a lot from you all. I can also see what you mean about the angle in the rear legs. I didn't catch that before.


I think you should go get your own made up 
I honestly, switch from diff feed to diff feed everytime we go. Usually what they get is sweet feed. 
Just before fair though, they get peanut hay & coastal for a month. Then at fair we give them alfalfa pellets along with calf mana & their feed. 
Thank you for the compliments though and you are welcome for the info!


----------



## russellp

That girl is dainty and prissy, judges love that! It would be like showing a whitetail deer against wildabeast. She is awesome!


----------



## Pixie13

Little-Bits-N Pieces-ADG, and Emilieanne, thanks again for all of your help. I will try to keep her in between. Not to fat or thin. Thanks telling me what you feed before and during show.

russellp- Thanks for commenting. She is a dainty little gal,and she does like to prance around like a little deer ! I love her to death. I know she lacks in certain areas, but she makes up for it with all her sweetness.


----------



## emilieanne

Pixie13 said:


> Little-Bits-N Pieces-ADG, and Emilieanne, thanks again for all of your help. I will try to keep her in between. Not to fat or thin. Thanks telling me what you feed before and during show.
> 
> russellp- Thanks for commenting. She is a dainty little gal,and she does like to prance around like a little deer ! I love her to death. I know she lacks in certain areas, but she makes up for it with all her sweetness.


You're so welcome! 
Hopefully she does good for you!!


----------



## Pixie13

Emilieanne, thanks for all your help. Maybe sometime I can try her out and see how she does. No matter what happens, I think it will be a fun experience.


----------



## emilieanne

Pixie13 said:


> Emilieanne, thanks for all your help. Maybe sometime I can try her out and see how she does. No matter what happens, I think it will be a fun experience.


It will!! Can't wait to hear the results when you DO try her out!! 
Haha you're welcome


----------



## rdmtnranch

She is beautiful. I would show. I think she is a great doe for a starter. You might do better than you think. Also remember that one judges grand champion isn't the same as another's. they all judge a little different.


----------



## Pixie13

rdmtnranch, thank you. You are right. She will be fine for a starter doeling, and something to learn the ropes with. I can see her flaws now that I am learning more about proper conformation. But I still love her and am proud to have her. Thanks again.


----------



## rdmtnranch

Also some growing phases make them a little awkward in some areas. She is bound to change in some ways. I posted to a thread a while back with some good conformation stuff I will see if I can find it for you


----------



## rdmtnranch

I don't know how to paste a link from my iPhone so look up Nubian conformation standards. There is a bunch of resources for conformation there


----------



## Pixie13

rdmntranch, thank you. I will look that up. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pixie13

rdmntranch,I found the link, and posted it to my favorites bar! Thanks again. I will study this.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry this was so extremely delayed, I kept forgetting to get back to this one.

Cons:
Steep rump
Teeney bit weak in the chine (but it only shows when she is standing more correct, it is acceptable, just could be a tiny bit stronger)
Hips are a tad highter than the withers
Rear legs have a bit too much angle

Pros:
She does not appear to toe in or out
She has a nice brisket, that is well blended into the neck
She has femininity
Smooth transition from the chest floor to the barrel
Nice amount of body depth
Smooth blending from the withers to the neck
Fair length and femininity of the neck
Fits the breed standard
Fair amount of body length, but could use some more, but its good for a 3 month old


I'm not sure about her shoulders yet, but they look a bit too prominent, I would like to see pictures of her front end, and rear end. Also one from above her to see how wide she is, if you can.


----------



## Pixie13

Little-Bits-N-Pieces ADG, thank you so much for judging Evie for me. I really appreciate it. I will try to get those pics that you asked for. I have been trying to work with setting her up better, but we are not great at it yet. I will keep working with her. It is nice to hear a professional judge's opinion.


----------



## mjs500doo

I feel as if her rear legs are a touch too sickle for me. I also feel like her chine isn't as nice as it could be. Boy is she ever flashy!


----------



## woffinden

Such a beautiful, dairy doe. She is young and body capacity will develop. Freshen her and see what she does, there is no harm in trying.


----------



## Pixie13

Thank you woffinden.


----------

